# DuroMax XP13000EH Motor Surging



## jimshoe (Oct 2, 2021)

I have the above generator. Had it for about 9 mos. now, and it has run very well until yesterday. I started it up and the engine surges. I clean the carb filter which didn't appear dirty. I checked the air filter and it was clean. Pulled the spark plug, cleaned and gapped. And still, it's surging. My next step is to drain all the gas and explore if there's filter above the carb connection to the gas tank. But if anyone has run into this problem perhaps some sage advice would be helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Does the surging disappear when you give it some choke? If so, that's typically a sign that not enough fuel is getting into the combustion chamber. The carb may need to come off for a more thorough cleaning (bowl, main jet, pilot jet, emulsion tube, ports and galleries, etc.)

Get a can of carb cleaner, some old toothbrush, a set of torch tip cleaner, and a bristle from a wire brush, then go to town with it.


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

You didn't mention if you claimed the carb itself. A dirty carb often causes surging issues.

Edit: I see that Orly and I were posting at the same time.


----------



## jimshoe (Oct 2, 2021)

jimshoe said:


> I have the above generator. Had it for about 9 mos. now, and it has run very well until yesterday. I started it up and the engine surges. I clean the carb filter which didn't appear dirty. I checked the air filter and it was clean. Pulled the spark plug, cleaned and gapped. And still, it's surging. My next step is to drain all the gas and explore if there's filter above the carb connection to the gas tank. But if anyone has run into this problem perhaps some sage advice would be helpful. Thanks in advance.





OrlyP said:


> Does the surging disappear when you give it some choke? If so, that's typically a sign that not enough fuel is getting into the combustion chamber. The carb may need to come off for a more thorough cleaning (bowl, main jet, pilot jet, emulsion tube, ports and galleries, etc.)
> 
> Get a can of carb cleaner, some old toothbrush, a set of torch tip cleaner, and a bristle from a wire brush, then go to town with it.


OK, I'll do that. I don't know what I'm doing when it comes to disassembly of the carb. Maybe I can see what happens (lol). I was told there might be a fuel filter between the tank nut and the carb. I was told to check that out. If it does have a filter I was told it can get crudded up to. I got the tank empty so I'll check that out tomorrow. Thanks again.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

If it is indeed a fuel delivery problem. there are different techniques involved to find out where the bottleneck is. It's seldom the fuel filter unless you have a rust or debris problem in the tank.

Common causes of surging are old gas, water contamination (in the tank or carb bowl), and clogged jets and/or orifices in the carb. To a certain extent, a badly adjusted speed governor can also produce a surging effect, otherwise known as hunting.

But for now, see if the surging stops when you apply a little bit of choke and let's go from there.


----------



## jimshoe (Oct 2, 2021)

OrlyP said:


> If it is indeed a fuel delivery problem. there are different techniques involved to find out where the bottleneck is. It's seldom the fuel filter unless you have a rust or debris problem in the tank.
> 
> Common causes of surging are old gas, water contamination (in the tank or carb bowl), and clogged jets and/or orifices in the carb. To a certain extent, a badly adjusted speed governor can also produce a surging effect, otherwise known as hunting.
> 
> But for now, see if the surging stops when you apply a little bit of choke and let's go from there.


Thanks for the assist. Yes, I think it's old gas & water. Today I poured in some gas treatment, didn't work. The old gas had Stay-bil in. It said it could store gas up to 2 years. Guess not. I'm going to pull the carb & clean it, see what happens.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

hummm
i use 2x the dose and get 10 years plus out of gasoline.

are you using seafoam also in the fuel?
that stuff works well for us!

check the idle jet...
pm if you need direct help


----------



## jimshoe (Oct 2, 2021)

iowagold said:


> hummm
> i use 2x the dose and get 10 years plus out of gasoline.
> 
> are you using seafoam also in the fuel?
> ...


I didn't think about Seafoam. Can I use this on top of the STA-BIL, Heet already in the gas? Yes, maybe some assist with the carb. I've mpt'ed the tank. Will check if there's another filter at fuel line from tank to carb. From there will tinker with cleaning the carb. Thanks again. Man, I wish there was a schematic for this model.


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

jimshoe said:


> Man, I wish there was a schematic for this model.


Manual for the XP13000EH...


https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0052/1276/6281/files/XP13000EH_manual_dfee858c-15d0-4e1a-ac01-379e12645353.pdf


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

_But for now, see if the surging stops when you apply a little bit of choke and let's go from there. _Did you try this?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

jimshoe said:


> I didn't think about Seafoam. Can I use this on top of the STA-BIL, Heet already in the gas? Yes, maybe some assist with the carb. I've mpt'ed the tank. Will check if there's another filter at fuel line from tank to carb. From there will tinker with cleaning the carb. Thanks again. Man, I wish there was a schematic for this model.


i think i would hold off on the heat...
it is alcohol based last time i looked unless it has changed formula.

and yes staibil and seafoam work well together!
2x on the stabil and single dose on the seafoam.

and yes ultra clean the fuel tank every year is a great plan...
water and other trash in there....
lol you would not think all that stuff would be in there!!
i need to shoot video of that...
we drain and air wand dry the tank
this is on metal tanks...
carb cleaner, then brake clean to cut all the tank gunk trash.
and tack rag out the fine trash with hemostat.


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

iowagold said:


> i think i would hold off on the heat...
> it is alcohol based last time i looked unless it has changed formula.


Yes, HEET is isopropyl alcohol. If you start off with E10 and add HEET, then you end up with E10 + whatever amount of HEET you add.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Sounds like a restricted jet in the carb. Common problem when a generator sits up for a period of time with fuel in the bowl, especially E10.


----------



## jimshoe (Oct 2, 2021)

Dutchy491 said:


> _But for now, see if the surging stops when you apply a little bit of choke and let's go from there. _Did you try this?


OK, I've already have done that. If I move the choke lever 1/2 way to rich the surging goes away. But the trade off, as I discovered, is I can't put the gen into idle, it dies (just experimenting). So, it must be something to do with the carb, I guess. Regardless, the engine mellowed out when using the choke.


----------



## jimshoe (Oct 2, 2021)

LaSwamp said:


> Sounds like a restricted jet in the carb. Common problem when a generator sits up for a period of time with fuel in the bowl, especially E10.


I suspect you're right. I've drained all the gas out. And reading all the support messages from this forum. Very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## jimshoe (Oct 2, 2021)

GenKnot said:


> Yes, HEET is isopropyl alcohol. If you start off with E10 and add HEET, then you end up with E10 + whatever amount of HEET you add.


Well, in following the Dependable guy, he said pour that stuff in to see it makes a difference. So, I followed his instructions.


----------



## jimshoe (Oct 2, 2021)

iowagold said:


> i think i would hold off on the heat...
> it is alcohol based last time i looked unless it has changed formula.
> 
> and yes staibil and seafoam work well together!
> ...


I will keep this in mind. I followed the owners manual and it said if you leave fuel in the tank just empty the carb bowl. Instead I just turned the fuel shutoff off and ran the machine till it stopped.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

The problem is definitely a dirty carb. You really need to pull the entire carb off, disassemble it, and clean it out. Get a carb cleaning kit from Amazon, with the rods and brushes, along with a can of carb cleaner. It's easier than it sounds. That should clear up the problem riki tik.


----------



## jimshoe (Oct 2, 2021)

LaSwamp said:


> The problem is definitely a dirty carb. You really need to pull the entire carb off, disassemble it, and clean it out. Get a carb cleaning kit from Amazon, with the rods and brushes, along with a can of carb cleaner. It's easier than it sounds. That should clear up the problem riki tik.


OK, will do that. I've never done this before, but will dive in. Now after disassembly are any special clearances or jet adjusting?


----------



## jimshoe (Oct 2, 2021)

GenKnot said:


> Manual for the XP13000EH...
> 
> 
> https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0052/1276/6281/files/XP13000EH_manual_dfee858c-15d0-4e1a-ac01-379e12645353.pdf


Thanks I already have the manual. I really need a diagram of the carb parts.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

jimshoe said:


> OK, will do that. I've never done this before, but will dive in. Now after disassembly are any special clearances or jet adjusting?


Watch some Youtube videos on the procedure. It's really not that difficult. The jets just screw in and out, so there's nothing to set. It's not like an engine valve. You may even be able to find a video specific to your model.


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

Surging of a XP13000EH related to a bad fuel selector switch:





Sample video of cleaning a carb:


----------



## jimshoe (Oct 2, 2021)

jimshoe said:


> I have the above generator. Had it for about 9 mos. now, and it has run very well until yesterday. I started it up and the engine surges. I clean the carb filter which didn't appear dirty. I checked the air filter and it was clean. Pulled the spark plug, cleaned and gapped. And still, it's surging. My next step is to drain all the gas and explore if there's filter above the carb connection to the gas tank. But if anyone has run into this problem perhaps some sage advice would be helpful. Thanks in advance.


Well, I want to thank everybody for their input on my problem. I got with the place I bought the generator from followed their test procedure. It was determined that the fuel selector was defective. I did a bypass and the generator runs perfectly. I will be awaiting a new part. Thanks again.


----------



## ajnuzzi (12 mo ago)

jimshoe said:


> Well, I want to thank everybody for their input on my problem. I got with the place I bought the generator from followed their test procedure. It was determined that the fuel selector was defective. I did a bypass and the generator runs perfectly. I will be awaiting a new part. Thanks again.


In the future if you do ever need the carb cleaned and you're not comfortable taking it apart you can get a whole new carb assembly for around $30 direct from Duromax (or a knock off on amazon). I know it may seem like a waste of $30 if it can be cleaned but for those of us that aren't super excited to take a carb apart but have enough knowledge to at least remove it that will be the best $30 you ever spent!


----------



## nimesh76 (5 mo ago)

Good morning all, any help is appreciated. turned the generator on yesterday and the engine is surging, have done the following and it still continues. 

Drained Fuel
Ddded Fresh Fuel
Cleaned Carburator
Done the Fuel Selector Bypass

thank you


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

nimesh76 said:


> Good morning all, any help is appreciated. turned the generator on yesterday and the engine is surging, have done the following and it still continues.
> 
> Drained Fuel
> Ddded Fresh Fuel
> ...


I had the same problem with my Firman generator. I cleaned the carb but kept getting surging. I found that I had not cleaned it well enough and there was still some obstructions. If you can get an ultrasonic cleaner, they are absolutely awesome for carb cleaning. A friend of mine gave me a Honda mower that would not start. The problem was that gas had been left in the carb for at least 18 months. It was... nasty. Honda carbs, especially, do not like gas sitting in the carb for any length of time. After 90 minutes with the carb in the cleaner with some Simple Green, the mower runs like it's right out the box.


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

nimesh76 said:


> Good morning all, any help is appreciated. turned the generator on yesterday and the engine is surging, have done the following and it still continues.
> 
> Drained Fuel
> Ddded Fresh Fuel
> ...


Don't know the design of this carb but if it has a jet in the bowl nut make sure that passase is clean. Also the emulsion tube has a bunch of holes on it that also have to be cleaned if fuel fouled then.

You say you did "fuel selector bypass" what do you mean? Did you run it on another source of fuel yet?


----------



## nimesh76 (5 mo ago)

JohnNY said:


> Don't know the design of this carb but if it has a jet in the bowl nut make sure that passase is clean. Also the emulsion tube has a bunch of holes on it that also have to be cleaned if fuel fouled then.
> 
> You say you did "fuel selector bypass" what do you mean? Did you run it on another source of fuel yet?


i did the bypass from the video posted above, even without that bypass unit still surges with no load on it.


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

nimesh76 said:


> i did the bypass from the video posted above, even without that bypass unit still surges with no load on it.


Bypassing the fuel selector is not going to change anything if the carb is fouled. Did you remove the bowl for the bottom of the carb??


----------



## nimesh76 (5 mo ago)

Yes sir, I removed the entire carb and cleaned it all. Even the brass plug from the bottom of the bowl was cleaned


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

nimesh76 said:


> Yes sir, I removed the entire carb and cleaned it all. Even the brass plug from the bottom of the bowl was cleaned


Were you able to remove the emulsion tube from the pickup tube


----------



## nimesh76 (5 mo ago)

That component was the only thing I could not get removed I was afraid of breaking it or chipping the brass with the screwdriver.


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

nimesh76 said:


> That component was the only thing I could not get removed I was afraid of breaking it or chipping the brass with the screwdriver.


Yes, if it is one that can be turned out, you must have a nice snug fitting screwdriver for it. There are tiny holes on it that easily get plugged up.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

If you were not able to get to the emulsion tube, that is almost certainly where your problem is. You have to remove it so you can check to make sure none of those tiny holes are clogged. Also, removing the jet just under it allows you to get a nice, good look at the jet itself to make sure it's completely cleared out. If any part of that is blocked, it will cause the engine to surge.


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

nimesh76 said:


> That component was the only thing I could not get removed I was afraid of breaking it or chipping the brass with the screwdriver.


I had to make a good fitting screwdriver by grinding down the sides of an old screwdriver I had. The problem with most getting most of the jets out is that they are very tight and need a screwdriver that fits well. The smaller screwdrivers often tear up the jet, so use a larger screwdriver and just grind down until it is almost round instead of the usual diamond shape. You can also buy carb tool kits on eBay or Amazon that come with the correct size jet removal tool along with brushes.



LaSwamp said:


> If you were not able to get to the emulsion tube, that is almost certainly where your problem is. You have to remove it so you can check to make sure none of those tiny holes are clogged.


Yes. And there are also two very tiny ports that come out near the throttle butterfly that need to be checked.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

nimesh76 said:


> That component was the only thing I could not get removed I was afraid of breaking it or chipping the brass with the screwdriver.


These are the only two jet screwdrivers you're likely to need for small engines...
Small: Briggs & Stratton 19061 Jet Screwdriver
Large: Briggs & Stratton 19062 Large Jet Carburetor Screwdriver


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

tabora said:


> These are the only two jet screwdrivers you're likely to need for small engines...
> Small: Briggs & Stratton 19061 Jet Screwdriver
> Large: Briggs & Stratton 19062 Large Jet Carburetor Screwdriver


Those are nice to add to my tool box but I got one that my buddy gave me that is this cheap little Chineseium screwdriver that he brought me out one day while working on his snowblower and I loved it and he said "keep it, it was like a dollar" lmao. It's the cheapest POS that is the best jet fitting screwdriver I've ever owned


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

JohnNY said:


> It's the cheapest POS that is the best jet fitting screwdriver I've ever owned


I agree with that approach! I mostly work on Honda/LCT/Generac engines; I ground down my own jet screwdrivers from odd ones in my tool crate:


----------



## pacaguy.ga (3 mo ago)

I hope this thread is still active. I recently purchased the XP13000EH unit. It started to surge immediately, I did the bypass for unleaded gas. It is still surging. I have clean gas, proper oil level. Could the factory plug be incorrectly gapped ? If so what is the proper gap on the plug ?


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

It is .028-0.031". Download the manual (under the Support tab) from here and see page 58:








13,000 Watt Dual Fuel Portable Generator


XP13000EH Specifications Gasoline Peak Wattage 13,000 Running Wattage 10,500 Running Amperage at 120V 87.5 Running Amperage at 240V 43.75 Runtime at 25% Load 17 Runtime at 50% Load 8 Propane Peak Wattage 12,350 Running Wattage 9,975 Running Amperage at 120V 83.13 Running Amperage at 240V 41.56...




www.duromaxpower.com


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

pacaguy.ga said:


> I hope this thread is still active. I recently purchased the XP13000EH unit. It started to surge immediately, I did the bypass for unleaded gas. It is still surging. I have clean gas, proper oil level. Could the factory plug be incorrectly gapped ? If so what is the proper gap on the plug ?


I am not quite convinced that it's an ignition issue (ie. spark plug). If the gap is wrong or some other problem exists within the ignition system, the symptoms are going to be quite different.

Surging is often a sign that it's a carburetion issue and that there's not enough fuel being fed into the combustion chamber. To verify if this is indeed what's going on, try to give it some choke to see if the engine smoothens out. If the surging stops with a bit of choke, then you know that fuel isn't flowing as it should. Adding choke does two things: 1. The resulting additional vacuum pulls more gas from the jets, and 2. With the air restricted, you're artificially raising the fuel-to-air ratio. At this point, the engine may run smoother but while it is choked, it will be down on power.

On older, less-maintained equipment, this is mostly caused by gunk forming inside the carb, particularly the pilot and/or main jets. This reduces the jet size and not enough fuel can get through, hence the surging. Though, it's uncommon to have similar symptoms from brand new generators, it's not far outside the realms of possibility. Even new, if it's been hanging out at the warehouse or store for a while, after the test-run gas they probably fed it during testing at the factory have dried out, you can run into said issues.

Another possibility is that the jettings (the size of the orifices) are wrong from the factory and is restricting fuel. Resizing the jet may be the only way.

Other possible potential problems:
1. Bad batch of gas
2. Governor linkage needs a calibration


----------

